# 4K Movies for Sale $10 each OBO



## RAPTORHT

Older 4Ks I'm asking $10 each +$3 flat rate for media mail shipping (regardless of quantity). 4K disc and case only (no digital or Blu-ray disc)

Will consider offers for larger quantity purchases. Will consider trades. PM me if interested


*4K UHD Disc and case (no Blu-Ray)
Here's what I have for $10:*
Aladdin (1992)
American Gangster (2007)
The Call of the Wild
Encanto
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
The Mask of Zorro
Now You See Me 2
Pet Sematary (2019)
Philadelphia
Queen and Slim
Reign of the Superman
Spiderman Homecoming
Transformers - The Last Knight
The Darkest Minds (2018)
The Death of Superman
The Lego Movie 2
The Protege
Ron's Gone Wrong
Cruella
A Clockwork Orange
Moonfall
Looper
Midway
Ghost in the Shell (Anime version)
The Batman
Inglourious Basterds


*Box Sets:*
Planet of the Apes Trilogy $30


The Lost Boys - SOLD
Batman Vs. Superman Dawn of Justice Ultimate Edition - SOLD
Angry Birds 2 SOLD
The Incredibles 2 (storybook edition) $15 SOLD
Uncharted $13 SOLD
Castle Rock Season 1 SOLD
Jack Ryan Collection $40 SOLD
It's a Wonderful Life SOLD
Spartacus SOLD
The Green Knight $10SOLD
Don't Breathe 2 $10 SOLD
Angry Birds SOLD
Bumblebee SOLD
How to Train Your Dragon - The Hidden World SOLD
Jurassic Park 25th Anniversary Collection (4 movies) SOLD
Snake Eyes GI Joe Origins SOLD
Batman Begins SOLD
Get out SOLD
BLACK WIDOW (4K UHD disc and case only) $15 SOLD
The Goonies SOLD
Rise of the Planet of the Apes SOLD
John Wick SOLD
Knives Out SOLD
21 Jump Street SOLD
Inferno SOLD
Birds of Prey SOLD
Full Metal Jacket SOLD
Hitman's Bodyguard SOLD
Jurassic World Collection (5 movies) Steelbook $40 SOLD
Joker SOLD
Hellboy SOLD
The Wizard of Oz SOLD
Patriots Day SOLD
Ready Player One SOLD
1917 SOLD
Dredd SOLD
Ghost in the Shell SOLD
Deadpool SOLD
Everest SOLD
Hacksaw Ridge SOLD
Inside Out SOLD
Kingsman - The Secret Service SOLD
Lone Survivor SOLD
Predator SOLD
Ready Player One SOLD
Suicide Squad SOLD
The Watchmen - Ultimate Cut SOLD
Expendables Trilogy $15 SOLD
Mission Impossible Set $50 SOLD
Bourne - Ultimate Collection $45 SOLD
Valerian SOLD
Despicable Me SOLD
Passengers SOLD
Dunkirk SOLD
Despicable Me 2 SOLD
The Great Wall SOLD
The Matrix SOLD
Alita Battle Angel SOLD
The Avengers (2012) SOLD
Ready Player One SOLD
The Dark Knight SOLD
The Dark Knight Rises SOLD
First Blood SOLD
Rambo II SOLD
Rambo III SOLD
Air Force One SOLD
Spider-Man Into the Spider-Verse SOLD
Bad Times at the El Royale SOLD
Angel Has Fallen TRADED
Snitch SOLD
The Kid Who Would Be King TRADED
The Green Book SOLD
Charlies Angels (original with Drew Barrymore/Cameron Diaz/Lucy Liu) TRADED
Kin SOLD
Tomb Raider (alicia Vikander) SOLD
The Martian TRADED
Schindlers List SOLD
The Karate Kid (original) TRADED
The Shining SOLD
How the Grinch Stole Xmas (Jim Carrey) TRADED
Mortal Engines TRADED
It Chapter One SOLD
Hunter Killer SOLD
Justice League SOLD
Overlord SOLD
Mission Impossible Fallout SOLD
Wonder Woman SOLD
Aquaman SOLD

Thanks for looking,
Jason


----------



## Steve Sleeve

PM sent


----------



## dla26

PM sent


----------



## dla26

Just wanted to let everyone know that I got the movies I requested, and everything was exactly as described. Thanks!


----------



## KevinH

PM sent


----------



## RAPTORHT

Bump - new titles added 5/17


----------



## Phillihp23

PM Sent


----------



## K_Thompson

PM sent


----------



## RAPTORHT

Bump - Titles updated 7/29


----------



## dj7675

PM Sent


----------



## RAPTORHT

Bump - Titles updated 9/29


----------



## Ethos4Lyfe

PM sent


----------



## RAPTORHT

Bump - new titles added 1/29/21


----------



## scwebb12

PM sent


----------



## RAPTORHT

BUMP - new titles added 4/27/21


----------



## Noah Winter

PM Sent


----------



## kirugo

PM sent!


----------



## RAPTORHT

bump - list updated 9/15


----------



## Tyrober

PMed


----------



## RAPTORHT

Bump 11/19 - New titles added


----------



## T1G8RS_FAN

PM’d


----------



## T1G8RS_FAN

Received:

Snake Eyes GI Joe Origins
Angry Birds
Bumblebee
How to Train Your Dragon - The Hidden World
Jurassic Park 25th Anniversary Collection 

All in excellent condition!


Thanks again for a smooth transaction!

TF


----------



## Steve Sleeve

PM sent


----------



## RAPTORHT

Bump 2/8/2022 -- List updated


----------



## RAPTORHT

Bump 3/8 - Titles Updated


----------



## iuhoosierbb

Thanks for the easy deal on Castle Rock!


----------



## RAPTORHT

Bump - List updated 5/11


----------



## T1G8RS_FAN

RAPTORHT said:


> Bump - List updated 5/11


PM'd!


----------



## T1G8RS_FAN

Received BR's in great condition as always! 


Thanks again,

TF


----------



## RAPTORHT

Bump - new titles added 12/7


----------



## exlondoner

PM sent


----------

